# Shelley and Sheldon



## wilkoqpr (May 4, 2012)

Hi, new to the forum and from the UK!

We have 2 marginated tortoises called Shelley and sheldon!






They are 2 years and 8 months old!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2012)

*RE: Shelley and Sheldob*

Hi Wilkoqpr:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?


----------



## wilkoqpr (May 4, 2012)

Sorry typo - its shelley and SHELDON

Look forward to finding out more through the forum and gaining advice on how best to look after them!


----------



## JoesMum (May 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## wellington (May 4, 2012)

Hello and WELCOME


----------



## wilkoqpr (May 4, 2012)

More pictures of Shelley and Sheldon to come!

Would love to find out if they are the right size and in the right shape for their age.


----------



## dmarcus (May 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## wilkoqpr (May 5, 2012)

Shelley




Sheldon


----------



## wilkoqpr (May 5, 2012)

Do they look ok??


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 5, 2012)

this is the wrong area to put this in xD. if you want answers for your questions about the health of your torts you should set up the thread in the "health" section


----------



## wilkoqpr (May 10, 2012)

Hi can anyone confirm that Shelley picture 6 and Sheldon picture 7 are male and female?

If it help they were born within a month from separate breeders and Shelley weighs considerably more than Sheldon?

Thanks
Jamie


----------

